# Elvis Was the King for this reason



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I just made a Peanut Butter, smashed bannana, and Bacon grilled sandwich. That thing was awesome.


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

I gained half a LB. just reading that.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow!!!!!


----------

